# Ingestion research



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2008)

Was this the standard method of ingestion research on early post-war jets? What exactly would he be 'feeding' into the intake?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

Demo for a training film? It is interesting to note that the likelihood of being sucked into the intake is directly proportional to your cross-section that you present to the intake. Perhaps this was a stunt performed to help demonstrate the dangers associated with aircraft handling? Couldn't get me to do it.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Demo for a training film?...Perhaps this was a stunt performed to help* demonstrate the dangers *associated with aircraft handling?



Thanks Matt, that makes more sense than the caption that came with the photo, simply titled;_ "Ingestion research with a "plank-wing" F-84, an F-84E-30"._ Looks bloody dangerous despite his 'anchoring' cable!


----------

